# How many flavours do you have running at the same time ?



## Silver

Hi all

It would be interesting to hear how many flavours you have running at the same time?

I know this depends on how many devices you have available, but I am wondering if there is an optimal or popular number.

*1 flavour* - Why? Don't you get bored? And what about having a backup?
*2 flavours* - Seems very popular. Some variety and you have two devices running for backup purposes
*3 flavours* - Now we're talking. Perhaps one tobacco, one dessert and one fruit?
*4 flavours* - More variety - maybe add a menthol type flavour?
*5 flavours* - Things are starting to get a bit complicated. When last did you toot on that flavour?
*6 flavours* - Ok, this is starting to get a bit much I think?

I will kick off.

For about 2 months I have been using *4 flavours* simultaneously. It's working very well for me:
- I get enough variety
- Usually a high powered tobacco, a fruit, a refresher with mint and finally a spot for something new
- I have enough backup
- When all devices are loaded I can go for quite a while before needing to pit stop. I tend to do refilling, rewicking, and battery replacing in bulk - so it saves a bit of time

At one point I resurrected my trusty EVOD and got the Nautilus Mini going again. So I had 6 flavours running for about a week. While the choice was nice, it was a bit much and I found myself not vaping one or two devices for some time. I am now back to four. I think four is my happy place...

How about you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

lol your diary looks similar to what I am trying to achieve.

I've only been at it for 3 months, so there's been a bit of hardware upgrade involved. So I'm still finding my feet with juices.

But ideally, and what I've been doing for the past two weeks.

4 juices:
- 1 kickass Tabacco in the Nautilus on a Spinner 2.
- 1 dessert (for when I change the coil on the Nautilus 
- Then during the day fruit or mint (usually mixed actually) in my MPT3. 
- and ideally I want something out of my norm to slot in there.

The only problem is I find the Spinner a bit long to tuck away in my corporate wear for during the week. So I'm using a EVOD 650 battery, but if is just not cutting it. So I'm evaluating what powerful yet small battery I can use. I might put the MPt3 on the Spinner and deal with it for the week, and buy something a little more powerful for home time.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol your diary looks similar to what I am trying to achieve.
> 
> I've only been at it for 3 months, so there's been a bit of hardware upgrade involved.
> 
> But ideally, and what I've been doing for the past two weeks.
> 
> 4 juices:
> - 1 kickass Tabacco in the Nautilus on a Spinner 2.
> - 1 dessert (for when I change the coil on the Nautilus
> - Then during the day fruit or mint (usually mixed actually) in my MPT3.
> 
> The only problem is I find the Spinner a bit long to tuck away in my corporate wear for during the week. So I'm using a EVOD 650 battery, but if is just not cutting it. So I'm evaluating what powerful yet small battery I can use. I might put the MPt3 on the Spinner and deal with it for the week, and buy something a little more powerful for home time.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
Interesting @r0gue z0mbie 

I should have mentioned that my setup is for when I am stationary (at office or at home).

I hear you about the portable issues

When I have to go out in a suit and tie I take the Reo Mini and it's usually filled with a minty refresher like VM Choc Mint. It fits perfectly in my man bag. I also grab one of the other devices and that sits in the car. Not so much for flavour variety, but for backup purposes. 

So yes, on the move, I can't see folk opting for more than 2 flavours. When I am on the move - travelling to meetings etc - then portability is more important than variety. And its not for long - 

As for a powerful small battery - not sure - what about those Aspire Carbon Fibre ones - I think VapourMountain had them. I recall thinking they were quite small versus the Spinners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yaaaaa, I think at this point in time, small batteries just don't cut it. You either need a smallish box or big cylindrical. This is my problem, I'm not a fan of either. I empty out change and cards out of my wallet, just so that it's sleek. I always look for the smallest phone too. I'm on the move all day because of my job, so I like small.

Lol... I didn't really explain how this ties in to my juice rotation.

With more power I can do 12mg. But I need 18mg for small batteries. 

So my juice rotation is a bit in the air at the moment. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yaaaaa, I think at this point in time, small batteries just don't cut it. You either need a smallish box or big cylindrical. This is my problem, I'm not a fan of either. I empty out change and cards out of my wallet, just so that it's sleek. I always look for the smallest phone too. I'm on the move all day because of my job, so I like small.
> 
> Lol... I didn't really explain how this ties in to my juice rotation.
> 
> With more power I can do 12mg. But I need 18mg for small batteries.
> 
> So my juice rotation is a bit in the air at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
I hear you.
Nothing wrong with upping the nic strength to get a bit more throat hit out of the lower powered gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Four is optimal for me too, when not on the run. Currently: Bowdens Mate, Dr Stanley Clarkes Snake Oil, Rocket Sheep Enterprise and Sixty Four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I have two flavours running simultaneously. This is due to a hardware limitation though.

It's usually a desert and a fruity flavour but as of recently I've taken a liking to tobacco flavours and this is the cause of a dilemma when it comes to filling up.

I think I need a 3rd reo!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm always shocked with the Vape Mail thread and how much juice people buy.

120ml a month has been plenty enough for this ex-heavy smoker.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Riaz

Nice thread @Silver

I currently have two flavors running- if I had more devices I would probably have more 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> I have two flavours running simultaneously. This is due to a hardware limitation though.
> 
> It's usually a desert and a fruity flavour but as of recently I've taken a liking to tobacco flavours and this is the cause of a dilemma when it comes to filling up.
> 
> I think I need a 3rd reo!


 
I think the jump from one to two is required

Your coming jump from two to three I think will give massive value
Three to four is great,
but I think thereafter the extra enjoyment diminishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I think the jump from one to two is required
> 
> Your coming jump from two to three I think will give massive value
> Three to four is great,
> but I think thereafter the extra enjoyment diminishes.


Well said @Silver 

Just don't let @Rob Fisher see this  he might disagree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm always shocked with the Vape Mail thread and how much juice people buy.
> 
> 120ml a month has been plenty enough for this ex-heavy smoker.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
If I look at how much juice I buy versus how much I vape, there is a gigantic difference.
Just don't tell my dear wife 

I think that trying out juices is very expensive
Especially the international ones only available locally in 30ml bottles!

I think juice tasting get togethers will become more popular...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Well said @Silver
> 
> Just don't let @Rob Fisher see this  he might disagree


 
Ha!
Our esteemed @Rob Fisher is certainly a special case.
At one point he had I think 7 devices running - all with the same flavour!!

That's where my analysis starts breaking down - LOL

The quest to find more flavours that Rob likes continues....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Well said @Silver
> 
> Just don't let @Rob Fisher see this  he might disagree



Ya, he'll say you need 10 attys filled with tropical ice, on 6 REOs and 4 REO minis... Otherwise you just waisting oxygen. 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Vm menthol ice with a dash of coconut for mr fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

But when you like something, you like something.

At least with several Reos loaded with Tropical Ice, @Rob Fisher can go for quite a while without worrying to pitstop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My setup is a lot more simple... but I guessed you already knew that! 

Number 1 Juice is Tropical Ice and try as I might I can't vape it less than 98% of the day and am so happy with it... it is just perfect for me.

Number 2 Juice is the french juice Antarctica which is a eucalyptus based juice but I have taken to adding a bit of menthol and coconut concentrate to it because it's not quite right... but a few drops of each and it's pretty good... it's in one of the Woodvils with the older standard contacts and I feel it doesn't hit hard enough (this may just be a perception) and as soon as my other REO's arrive next week I'm going to send the two Woodvils to Rob's Spa for a makeover.

Number 3 is the Kings Crown Fight your face and that will be going into one of the new REO's when they arrive because that has potential.

Number 4 is Menthol Ice in MAria the Russian for occasional vaping and a back up device.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> But when you like something, you like something.
> 
> At least with several Reos loaded with Tropical Ice, @Rob Fisher can go for quite a while without worrying to pitstop.


 
100% Hi Ho... but I have to say my SL/LP (Avril) has been awesome and while Maria comes with just ion case I went fishing today with 3 batteries and a refill bottle of Tropical Ice and all was well!  But I will relax a bit more when the new SL/LP's arrive this week because I have been a little stressed with only one metal REO.


----------



## huffnpuff

The menthol crowd are hard core.

My wife's menthol mental too. NOTHING will convince her otherwise...only H1N1 came close. She also only vapes variations of Menthol Ice (I think she'll like Rob's tropical spin)

Me, I'm all over the place flavour-wise, I'm mostly base-vaping (ie unflavoured) during the day but at night the drippers come out and it's pretty much anything goes, EXCEPT menthol (feels like barbwire after 1/2 hour, each to their own I guess)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

I have two juices ready to go, but I drip many other flavours in the Reo during the day too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

I do mine different i suppose:

I have 1 all day vape in my grand for 1 week and 1 sub flavor running in my mini for the car.

I then have 2 more flavours sitting at home by the computer for a slight change at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> I do mine different i suppose:
> 
> I have 1 all day vape in my grand for 1 week and 1 sub flavor running in my mini for the car.
> 
> I then have 2 more flavours sitting at home by the computer for a slight change at night.


Yeah tsatsiki can get over powering as an all day vape.

I run around with the two Reos. At the moment one is dedicated to Bobbas and the other is either Suicide Bunny or Witcher's brew.

I keep the Vanilla with the Russian, usually for fruit and then I have a mAN / AN with menthol to cleanse the palate.

When the mini arrives I'm not sure what she will get. Probably a fruit. I think it may well be time to divest from everything but Reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom

interesting subject. I had always about 2 juices going; started since my return with more. currently got 4 juices on the go and alternating all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

My main ADV is my NET and that is in the rose
I have some menthol mixed berry in the mAN
And then i have about 5 juices i drip just for something else during the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Mostly i have only 2. One in the GG, and then a nano dripper on the nemesis. The dripper is more a backup than flavor alternative for the day. I switch flavors about every 2-3 days, and rotate the 12 odd flavors that way. 
All my flavors are NET based.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp

Usually at least 3 flavours
A tobacco based flavour in the REO
Menthol Ice on a aerotank
and then different flavours on the dripper depending on what i feel like at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

I know I am off topic "tropical ice" whom and where?
Thx


----------



## Yiannaki

Jan said:


> I know I am off topic "tropical ice" whom and where?
> Thx


 
Its actually a @Rob Fisher special 

It's VM menthol Ice mixed with up to 15 drops of coconut concentrate


----------



## RoSsIkId

During the day im on 3 flav. Heavenly t on the evod 2, temptation in the other evod 2 then something diffrent in the ptm3. At night i fill the mAN with bobas or strawnilla and vape that. So could say 4 diff flav each day


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been following this thread since its creation, I didn't know how to comment straight away so I thought I'd give it some time and pay more attention to what I vape and when. I still have no idea. I have a few bottles of juice at home and keep a few bottles at the shop but most of my juice moves around with me. If I count what is on my desk right now there are 20 bottles of juice and 4 devices, the big Nautilus and the Kayfun never get more than 2.5mls at a time, when they're done they get changed with another flavour. Its very seldom that I'll drip the same juice on the Igo-L once it's dry and the Evod usually has something fruity in it, but never more than half a tank. OK, typing this out is helping me narrow this down, I will probably rotate between 6 or 8 flavours during the day, sometimes 10 or 12.

Most of my vaping experience goes like this: ooooh looky.... some VK4, no, not in the mood for sweet stuff, maybe VM4, no wait.... I think I need to drip some Boba's, no, there's vanilla in the dripper... Elvis will go nicely over that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jan said:


> I know I am off topic "tropical ice" whom and where?
> Thx


 
Tropical Ice is what I call my mixture of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice with drops of Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate! I am mixing another batch just now and I will count the drops again because I have been increasing the strength of the coconut concentrate of late.

You will need to PM or email @Oupa if you want the concentrates as they are not listed on the web site yet.

Tropical Ice is my 99% All Day Vape and is simply the best juice on planet earth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

I have for a while now been a dripper only person so change flavour all the time. I typically carry up to 6 flavours with me at all times normally of either 6 or 12 mg concentration, so both the flavour and nic content vary during the day.

I like packaging a suite of flavours for the day and I try plan it so they blend into eachother relatively well cause I drip on only one device. My current day started with a custardy dessert (low nic), moved to a sweet citrus then on to a honey tobacco from which I went to more savoury peanut (all higher nic). In the evening I rewick and tend to go to back to sweet stuff at low nic this evening its banana which I may switch to marula if Im up late enough.

Yep a bit mixed up, its a bit of a reflection of my persona at that


----------



## Wesley

Very interesting thread!

I carry 5 tanks around with me all day - 1 tobacco, 2 fruits, 1 mint / menthol, 1 dessert. I get bored with a flavour quickly so like changing it up often. Then at home I have a Subtank and Turbo on standby for lung hitting and cloud blowing. And a simple Igo-L for testing new juices.

So 7 flavours I rotate throughout the day, seems I'm a bit on the excessive side!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I carry two bottles of Juice... Pure Tropical Ice for the REO and a diluted bottle of Tropical Ice for the Atlantis.

I have tested a whole ton of menthol juices these past few days and while some like the Halo Menthol X is quite nice and the Halo Malibu is a good change for a few minutes the only other juice that will make it into the ADV list for me is Extreme Ice from Mount Baker... there are a few juices that will stay in my juice vault and get vaped occasionally like the Under the Sea and some others but for me there is only one juice.

I am coming to the conclusion that I will just have to live with only one main juice...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Very interesting thread!
> 
> I carry 5 tanks around with me all day - 1 tobacco, 2 fruits, 1 mint / menthol, 1 dessert. I get bored with a flavour quickly so like changing it up often. Then at home I have a Subtank and Turbo on standby for lung hitting and cloud blowing. And a simple Igo-L for testing new juices.
> 
> So 7 flavours I rotate throughout the day, seems I'm a bit on the excessive side!



I like your style @Wesley!
Not excessive at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I carry two bottles of Juice... Pure Tropical Ice for the REO and a diluted bottle of Tropical Ice for the Atlantis.
> 
> I have tested a whole ton of menthol juices these past few days and while some like the Halo Menthol X is quite nice and the Halo Malibu is a good change for a few minutes the only other juice that will make it into the ADV list for me is Extreme Ice from Mount Baker... there are a few juices that will stay in my juice vault and get vaped occasionally like the Under the Sea and some others but for me there is only one juice.
> 
> I am coming to the conclusion that I will just have to live with only one main juice...



@Rob Fisher 
The upside of this is that your setups can be kept simple
And tropical ice is a nice clear juice which is not rough on the coil and wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I carry two bottles of Juice... Pure Tropical Ice for the REO and a diluted bottle of Tropical Ice for the Atlantis.
> 
> I have tested a whole ton of menthol juices these past few days and while some like the Halo Menthol X is quite nice and the Halo Malibu is a good change for a few minutes the only other juice that will make it into the ADV list for me is Extreme Ice from Mount Baker... there are a few juices that will stay in my juice vault and get vaped occasionally like the Under the Sea and some others but for me there is only one juice.
> 
> I am coming to the conclusion that I will just have to live with only one main juice...


The upside to this is that all the other juices you try along the way, will remind you of how awesome your tropical ice combo is 

Therefore, even though it's the only one you enjoy, you will never get sick of it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen

To me it depends on how my day goes normally I have my apple pie,cherry and beetle juice and just change my tanks when I had to much of the one flavour.I'm still going Old School hahahaha


----------



## Dr Phil

I drip my cream soda mix on my doge what is a 90% vg mix . In my lemo drop I vape the king and in my orcid I have nila custard


----------



## gripen

dr phil, that cream soda sounds like a winner


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome thread @Silver 
At home I normally use 4 Reos in which I keep changing flavors almost on a weekly or biweekly basis. The one flavor that I keep loaded is Suicide Bunny Madrina.When I'm out or at work I normally take 2 Reos and 2 Russians+Hana Mods as a backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I'm telling u its awsome took me a lot to get it right.


----------



## Silver

Was going to discuss something similar but decided to revive this old thread rather
It was started over 2 years ago!

I still think 4 devices and flavours is the optimal number for me

When I go more than that it gets a bit complicated and setups go unused for a bit.

Will be interesting to hear what folk think is the optimal number nowadays.


----------



## RichJB

I have four devices with three spare atties and 16 flavours on my desk atm, with another 13 in the steeping cupboard and a presentation pack of four commercial juices that I'm saving for a special occasion. Only vaping 6ml a day tends to create bottlenecks for DIYers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Have added a poll.

Although I sometimes have more than 4 devices loaded with different flavours - I still think 4 is my optimal number.

Last few weeks this has generally been the rotation:

Hard hitting tobacco 
Fruity Strawberry menthol refresher
Another fruity juice 
A new juice I am trying or reviewing


----------



## Deckie

4 Devices/ 4 different flavour running all the time - gets too hectic with more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

i have to have the most annoying pallete. I would normally carry around a vape ego case with 9 DIY flavours in 10ml bottles...Because if im not rotating all day i loose taste quickly
Every month i make new flavours. About 6 new every month. My palette cant taste a flavour for longer than a month.


----------



## Andre

Coffee or spicy
Menthol/Mint
Tobacco
Fruity
Fruity
Dessert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

1.) Tropico (fruit blend)
2.) Mandera (Naartjie IC drink)
3.) Bubbaloo ( Strawberry bubblegum)

Been on these for quite awhile now.
They blend so well that I don't even have to rewick.


----------



## Huffapuff

Great thread @Silver, thanks. 

I've been on a major DIY binge recently so I've got around 15 juices that I'm working my way through, some good and some amazing. 

I'm currently using two devices with two tanks and two drippers. The tanks alternate flavours throughout the day and I use the drippers to either test a new juice or to stop and really appreciate a great juice every so often. What I am enjoying is dripping my favourite juices at the end of the day - kinda like a good nightcap. 

This is my "premium" list that I always have available:
1. Tribeca Clone 
2. Castle Long Clone
3. CG Brown Remix
4. Strawvana 
5. Ghost Reserve 
6. Rhodonite 
These are the ones I can't live without

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Used to be Tropical Ice and XXX. Now it's XXX 90% of the day and 10% Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Only DIY Tobacco, at least 6 different types on any given day.
There is such a variety to choose from and each one is so different, so much so that some could probably fall into the fruit, dessert or bakery category.
Now and again I will have something else but always come back to the tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

3 a day average on rotation, will usually keep a juice to an atty for 3 days and rebuild, per week I probably use around 10 or so different flavours on average. But usually only 3 per daily rotation.


----------



## Vape_r

@Huffapuff i would love to try that strawvnana, but I don't diy


----------



## Huffapuff

Vape_r said:


> @Huffapuff i would love to try that strawvnana, but I don't diy



I've got some to share. PM me your details

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

